# How to stop her from jumping ...



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

Pepper ( almost 8 mths) gets super excited whenever there is somebody at the door. She tends to greet people by wagging her tail vigorously and jumping on them. It gets really hard to control her at that time....nothing seems to work. And its not always possible to tell the guests to ignore her or turn their back on her. I need ideas on what to do. Should I consider a prong collar inside the house (She's never had one before!)? Help!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

How much obedience does this dog know?
Do you own a crate?


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

*Yes...she knows all the basic obedience commands..*

We have gone to 2 obedience classes sessions and had a trainer as well. She is generally very well behaved and listens to me...except for the jumping. I think she just gets too excited whenever somebody new comes into the house and can't control herself. She is crate trained as well. Nothing is working to stop the jumping however....looking for new ideas.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can get a mat and have her go to her mat when people come in. Use treats to condition her to go to it, maybe get a friend or neighbor to help once she understands the exercise. Target Training Your Dog: Go to Your Mat | The Bark


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Teaching her the "place" command to go to her mat when someone knocks is a good idea. First teach the command by treating her for touching the mat, then getting on the mat, then going to the mat and laying down. I used a clicker for this. After she has that command down pretty well, start with a friend to work with to be the person at the door. You may have to repeat a lot so be ready to repay your friend with some good cookies or whatever they like. Until she gets this down I would answer the door with her on a leash or crated first. I still crate Pyrate when people first come in if they aren't dog people (those people sadly do exist) and let him out after he has listened to us talk for awhile so he will be very calm with them. Raina is not allowed to answer the door due to space problems. My house is very small.


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

She does know the place command....I didn't think to do it when the doorbell rings. She's not very good with it as yet though and gets distracted very easily. So, yes, I think we will need to practice a lot. Thanks...I'm going to start on that right away.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

ruchika said:


> She does know the place command....I didn't think to do it when the doorbell rings. She's not very good with it as yet though and gets distracted very easily. So, yes, I think we will need to practice a lot. Thanks...I'm going to start on that right away.


If she already has a start on the place command it will come easier. I cemented it with really good treats that are only found on the mat. It was really fun when I got the part where I could send Raina to place from 20 feet away. And, yes at this age she will be distracted easily so that means practicing in more places.


----------

